# penny auction 95 diamondback viper clean survivor complete bike



## dlee (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220935605167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p39

Deal of the week!!!!!!!!!!!! more pics at bmx museum


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 22, 2012)

dlee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220935605167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p39
> 
> Deal of the week!!!!!!!!!!!! more pics at bmx museum




So is it your bike on ebay


----------

